
The mistakes I did in my blog posts - gregorymichael
https://anweshadas.in/the-mistakes-i-did-in-my-blog-posts/
======
CM30
Sorry, I found this kind of amusing:

> There were plenty grammatical mistakes.

Seriously though, it's nice to hear you've improved here. Indeed, I think the
big takeaway here is that previously you were writing for print (where long,
meandering articles are the norm and formal language is almost expected) and
now you're writing for the web (where people want short, easier to understand
pieces they can read in whatever free time they have available).

Good luck with your future blog posts!

